# Stretch marks on butt?!?!?



## jesswishing

Hi everyone

I lost about 5kg in the first tri and qasnt gaining any weight, but this past week I've gone back to my pre-pregnancy weight and stretch marks on my butt have appeared! They all face diagonally outward :( I think I've got them because my tummy has grown rapidly over the past week and I don't have any stretch marks on it (yet!), but I didn't know you could get stretch marks on your butt during pregnancy!!! 

Has anyone else experienced this or has anyone got any more things I need to know? I was so depressed last night - my boobs have swelled so much, DH always winces when he sees them 'unleashed' (tactful!), my tummy is getting to the point where I need to spread my legs to get something off the ground, and now my butt looks like a demon has had a go at me with some nails!!! :(


----------



## mommybritney

That happened to me with my first, i was 99 lbs when I got pregnant and by the time i was 3-4 months pregnant my butt looked like it had been attacked by rabid animals--i got stretch marks on my by butt and hips but none what so ever on my stomach! This was 8 years ago and sadly there isnt anything i have used that makes them better..except for tanning which obviously you or i cant do while pregnant. This time around I am drinking a ton of water, using a lot of lotion and stretching--hoping that helps minimize anymore to come!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I got pretty bad stretch marks on my butt with my first pregnancy, and sadly, they're the only marks that never seemed to fade after she was born. :( Needless to say, I'm happy that only my DH will ever be seeing my backside. :blush:


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

My friend (who is rather small, 100lbs roughly, before she got pregnant) had stretch marks on her butt. Hers didn't show up till roughly 35 weeks I believe, but she describes them as "her ass looking like it got attacked by a vicious cat" lol. She never got a single other stretch mark though and I think by the time se gave birth she was 130 lbs....


----------



## TatorMom

Unfortunately there are no creams, etc that you can do to prevent stretch marks during pregnancy. Companies make millions and millions labeling lotion as stretch mark cream though! The only thing that's proven to help is Retin A, which is only used after pregnancy and has to be done while he stretch marks are relatively "fresh". It's all hormone and genetics driven as to wether you'll get them or not, although staying hydrated and eating nutriciously will be the most benificial to keep the deeper skin layers moist and healthy. Everyone just has different amounts of elastin(connective tissue protein) in their skin and in different places. I got all my stretch marks on my butt and upper thighs with my boys, although I don't think I got any new ones with DS2. They faded, although they're obviously still there. Thankfully you don't notice them when I wear a bikini, so they don't bother me quite as much. They don't and never did seem to bother DH, which helped me accept them. I'm just hoping I don't get any on my belly this time, especially since this is my last pregnancy. I started out at 135lbs(5'8") with DS1 and gained 16 lbs and started at 125lbs with DS2 and gained 26 lbs. This time around I started at 114-116lbs, so we'll see.


----------



## shaunasmommy

I had them on my butt, inside my thighs, on my breasts, and all over my belly after my first. I can't vouch for Retin A, because I haven't used it, but I can vouch for Palmer's cocoa butter, I used it the whole pregnancy, and every day after giving birth and my stretch marks have pretty well diminished. Had to look super close to be able to tell there is even a line. I am now using it again with this pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## jesswishing

Thanks for your responses ladies! It was so unexpected and I never even thought to rub some cream on my butt!!!! Looks like once the baby is born ill be getting a spray tan or going to a nudie beach! :)


----------



## Misscalais

I got them on my bum, hips, thighs and backs of my knees with my 2nd pregnancy! Lol it's strange when they pop up in weird places.


----------



## justhoping

jesswishing said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I lost about 5kg in the first tri and qasnt gaining any weight, but this past week I've gone back to my pre-pregnancy weight and stretch marks on my butt have appeared! They all face diagonally outward :( I think I've got them because my tummy has grown rapidly over the past week and I don't have any stretch marks on it (yet!), but I didn't know you could get stretch marks on your butt during pregnancy!!!
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this or has anyone got any more things I need to know? I was so depressed last night - my boobs have swelled so much, DH always winces when he sees them 'unleashed' (tactful!), my tummy is getting to the point where I need to spread my legs to get something off the ground, and now my butt looks like a demon has had a go at me with some nails!!! :(


try maderma cream..a tad expensive but worked great on nursing nipples...you can use it with the cracked nipples when nursing...smelling a bit but baby can suck on it..and it works wonders on healing stretch marks i have zero...but the ones that came up...are GONE!!! zip gone gone gone gone... :) its thick but worth whatever is in that tube...really :hugs:


----------



## SugarMomma22

oh yes ma'm! 
I was NOT expecting to get them on my butt either but there I was getting out of the shower and I looked in the mirror and saw bright red marks all over my butt. Like you I didn't get ANY on my belly so I didn't handle the stretch marks on my butt...lmao 
Unfortunately totally normal 

Christine-27
Married-4 years (together 12)
Daughter-3 years old
Expecting baby #2 October 1 2013


----------



## vinteenage

Yup, my butt is covered from my first pregnancy.


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I got no stretch marks on my belly last time. I got them on my butt and the insides of my thighs pretty badly. I feel bad for my butt it will never be the same.


----------

